# Need multiple DC power plugs - advise - what have you done?



## Apm1026 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a new MF 1840 baler with a knotter fan, I'm going to plug it into the 3 prong receptacle but
Also need to hook up and power bale moisture sensor display and a preservative 
Applicator pump. So two more plug ups. Tractor is a JD 6715 
Thanks


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I saw a deal on Facebook that you are looking for. Plugs into the cig light has muitlple 3 prong power plugs and one or two other plugs. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I use trailer connectors for all my stuff. Two wire/two pin for low load, four wire/four pin for heavier loads (like preservative applicator).

On the four wire/four pin, I use two wires for each side because most of that trailer type wiring is a little light.

The trailer type connectors keep polarity straight. Run them from the battery on one tractor, another tractor has a 40 amp outlet in the cab. Put a short length in the cab (like 8" on the 40 amp outlet), the rest goes to the device.

Makes for a real quick connect/disconnect and never have to worry about polarity.

If I had to connect multiple devices, like sprayer controller and GPS, I would simply make an outlet connector that had 2 (or more) connectors in parallel.

Hope this helps

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Apm1026 said:


> I have a new MF 1840 baler with a knotter fan, I'm going to plug it into the 3 prong receptacle but
> Also need to hook up and power bale moisture sensor display and a preservative
> Applicator pump. So two more plug ups. Tractor is a JD 6715
> Thanks


Here is the way that I would approach this conundrum......first I would like to know the current draw of the kniotter fan, those type motors are generally fairly high energy consumers. Second would be the applicator pump current draw (another energy hungry device) and lastly the moisture sensor (which is probably very low). Make sure those three amp values added together do not exceed 30 amps (I think it's thirty) on the accessory receptacle. If it doesn't, I would buy one receptacle to plug in and "hardwire" trailer plugs like Ralph mentioned above ^^. I've used them in several applications and the work very well. Always wire the predominately female plug to the tractor (voltage) side..... All you've spent is a few $ and the polarity will always be correct and it won't matter which plug is plugged into which device.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I do the same as rjmoses.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We use heavy duty 110 volt power strips, bypass the circuit breaker and on/off switch and run at least 8 gauge directly to your battery. Plug the most sensitive electronics in first nearest to where the juice enters using two pronged polarized plugs, once done with electronics then plug your highest load in.

For my Harvest Tec, round baler, or auto steer those get connected directly to the battery as the manual says needs done.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I use a JD power strip. You should be able to access direct power under the deck(above rear wheel) on the right hand side to connect the power strip. I use connector type #1 for all things to be powered....just plug them into the power strip.

Regards, Mike

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.PrintPageServlet?printParams=Illustration,+Keylines


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

Tractor manufacturers need to address the issue of high amp electric loads. I have GPS and baler leads hard wired to battery and then bought some extra COBO style pigtails from Krone to adapt other stuff to the baler power supply


----------

